# Trigg Style Spares and Sides



## chef willie (Aug 1, 2013)

Cash & Carry had a special on spares for $1.78 a pound, 3 slabs in a pack. I had enough Parkay & Tiger Sauce left for one more batch of Johnny Trigg ribs so 'waste not want not' kicked in. Good heavy coat of overnight rub and away we went. Cherry wood mostly with a chunk of hickory thrown in. Turned the dial up to 250 and let it rip. Almost forgot how much a 22 year old can eat...lol. A good time was had by all and I sent the very few remaining ribs home with him. Served with Borracho Beans, Cajun Taters, corn on the cob and some green beans from the garden. Sam Adams is to blame for no shot of the cut ribs.....Willie













RIBS1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Aug 1, 2013


















ribs2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Aug 1, 2013


















rib3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Aug 1, 2013


















rib4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Aug 1, 2013


















BORRACHO BEANS.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Aug 1, 2013


















CAJUN TATERS.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Aug 1, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

Great looking ribs Willie! Tell me some more about those beans!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Does look good. Love some borracho beans. I too would a little more info the way you do your drunko beanos..


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 1, 2013)

come on willie! spill the beans already!! hahaha!! looks just like some pintos, diced tomatoes, onions and possibly green chilis or jalapenos, add a little beer to it...thats what i take from the picture.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 1, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> come on willie! spill the beans already!! hahaha!! looks just like some pintos, diced tomatoes, onions and possibly green chilis or jalapenos, add a little beer to it...thats what i take from the picture.


Awright already...sheese......LMAO

1 pound dried pinto beans
1 large white onion
2 tablespoons lard or vegetable oil
1 teaspoon salt
6 bacon slices
2 cups salsa. I used Pico de Gallo
almost 1 bottle of beer. I used Sam Adams
Pick over beans. In a large bowl soak beans in cold water to cover by 2 inches for 1 day.

Drain beans and halve onion. In a 5-quart kettle simmer beans, lard or oil in water to cover by 2 inches, covered, 45 minutes, or until beans are almost tender. Add salt and simmer beans until just tender, about 15 minutes more. Drain beans in a colander.

Chop bacon and in a large heavy skillet cook over moderate heat, stirring, until browned. Add beans, salsa, beer, and salt to taste and cook, stirring, until most of liquid evaporates. Beans may be made 2 hours ahead and kept at cool room temperature. Reheat beans before serving


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 1, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Awright already...sheese......LMAO
> 
> 1 pound dried pinto beans
> 1 large white onion
> ...


lol. very nice! so i wasnt far off then... they look darn good fer' sure!


----------



## chef willie (Aug 1, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> lol. very nice! so i wasnt far off then... they look darn good fer' sure!


Very good eyeballin' there.....must be a 1,000 variations on these. Was running short on time but was thinking of mashing up some of those beans into the soupy goodness as they neared the end. There were GF's present so didn't go to crazy with the heat but a coupla more jalapenos in there wouldn't have hurt my feelings


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 1, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Very good eyeballin' there.....must be a 1,000 variations on these. Was running short on time but was thinking of mashing up some of those beans into the soupy goodness as they neared the end. There were GF's present so didn't go to crazy with the heat but a coupla more jalapenos in there wouldn't have hurt my feelings


 i normally make my beans like that and throw in at least 2 jalapenos and 3-4 serranos diced up and a large yellow onion. i didnt know there was a name for these beans... where i came from if you ate like i do still these days, it was called poor. haha. i remember being a little guy eating bean juice and bread or tortillas with diced tomatoes,chilis and onions, lol. good times.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the bean recipe Willie! Always looking for side dishes!


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds like your sold on the Trigg recipe. They look great and so does your pan full of beans!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes thanks willie. Simple and easy bean recipe!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 1, 2013)

All the food looks great! Thanks for the recipe!


----------

